# Any Members in the North SF Bay Area?



## tom///m3 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just wondering if there are any other members that are up in Marin Sonoma etc to check out our systems etc.

Tom


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

there is a pretty big bay area group we have here. Not too many in SF specifically but plenty in the bay area and northern california. do a search on "bay area."


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

Im from Walnut Creek if thats close enough. I work at EastBay Autospa.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Tom, you have a really big bay area group as well as several of us in Sac. There is one guy that I know for sure that lives in Napa. He drives an All-Trac Celica and is a pretty cool guy. I can't remember his screen name though.

Zach


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in Garden Valley, which is in between Auburn and Placerville. I'd like to get together sometime if you guys have something going on.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

san mateo here..


----------



## Jhemi80 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi there everybody. I'm in Palo Alto and I'm always down to get together on the weekends. It would be cool to meet some of the Norcal DIYers because I'm kinda new to all this SQ stuff and I would really like to hear some of these DIY systems. Would someone who is blessed with more organizational skills than I am please set up a get together somewhere in the Bay Area?!


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hayward here...

Although that's more East Bay than North... my car runs, though, so if there's a meet, let me know...


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I live in chico, but try to make the bay area meets...alway open to meet


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm down too! Work in San Mateo, live in San Jose. I am in desperate need of some tuning help. I'd be willing to pay! I just don't trust any of the shops around here to do a good job.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

m3gunner said:


> Although that's more East Bay than North... *my car runs, though,* so if there's a meet, let me know...


ROFL!! That's something that I would expect to see on www.rx7club.com 

And as always, I'll go to any Sac or Bay Area meet as long as it's in San Jose or further north.

I'm going to be driving around some soon in the Roseville/Rocklin area soon to find a good spot for a Sac get together.

Zach


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

Audio shop list in bay area: (start adding)

Monney
http://www.monney.com

AMS

Pacific Car Stereo

Audio Images 
Focal/Alpine/ARC/JL
Audio Images - The Bay Area's CarAudio Specialist! - Home

SoundWave 
Alpine/Boston/
Auto Stereo, Video & Alarm Specialists, iPod Integration, XM & Sirius Radio


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Audio shop list in bay area: (start adding)

Monney
http://www.monney.com

AMS

Pacific Car Stereo

Audio Images
Focal/Alpine/ARC/JL
Audio Images - The Bay Area's CarAudio Specialist! - Home

SoundWave
Alpine/Boston/
Auto Stereo, Video & Alarm Specialists, iPod Integration, XM & Sirius Radio
2009 VW GTI
* Audio Control LC6i * Arc Mini 125.4 * ARC Mini 500.1 * Focal Access Coax * Pioneer 10" shallow subwoofer * 

Sound Innovations (Hayward):
Sound Innovations
Alpine/Audison/Focal/Genesis/Hertz/JL Audio/McIntosh/Pioneer/Sony/Steg/Zapco


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Forgot to mention that I also live on The Peninsula. I really like the M3 series! I am a BMW owner as well but I just have a plain '01 540i.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Tom, you have a really big bay area group as well as several of us in Sac. There is one guy that I know for sure that lives in Napa. He drives an All-Trac Celica and is a pretty cool guy. I can't remember his screen name though.
> 
> Zach


Zach, his name is Mario and his screen name is: ECLIPSEsqfan

I met him at one of our meets and he was a nice guy.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I think we're due for a local meet soon. Probably in October?


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

I split my time between Fairfield and Napa. definitely down for a local meet. Also agree october would be good.


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

norcalsfinest said:


> I split my time between Fairfield and Napa. definitely down for a local meet. Also agree october would be good.


i live in vallejo and im good to meet and greet too......
october sounds good to me...

that gives me time to get my **** together...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

norcal meet sounds good to me...should do a bbq of sorts this time? instead of just pissin in the wind? lol


----------



## italyix (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm down...


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm in for sure. I'm in Davis most of the time, but also in Palo Alto from time to time (mostly during summer).


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> norcal meet sounds good to me...should do a bbq of sorts this time? instead of just pissin in the wind? lol


BBQ in October?  Do you want Henry's Hi-Life instead... I know you do.. don't deny it!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

bbq is good anytime fewl! 

henry's? i am there religiously once a month lol...

not neccessarily saying bbq, but sometihng to do instead of just standing around...

now get off your lazy ass and get something put in already!!!


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

I have an empty dual 10" box and a single 10" + box for sale local pickup in san mateo.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

Live in Antioch, work redwood city (or there about)

"meet and greet, meet and greet, meet and greet (should be meat & greet)


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

No date yet?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

killahsharksjc said:


> No date yet?


3 Tentative dates....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/66484-bay-area-meet-poll.html


----------

